# A panicking noob



## resurrected (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I only found this forum and group yesterday. It looks brilliant, just wish I'd found it earlier. 

So why the panic? 

Well, after moving into a new house in December I decided that when the good UK weather rolled in I'd buy a barbecue. That day is here. 

I'm a bit anal and research most things I buy. This led me to discover smokers. The pin dropped and I realised why all that bbq I've had in the deep south US tastes so different to anything I've had in the UK. 

So on Friday my ProQ Frontier smoker arrived. I gave it a dry run (burn in) on Friday but just about got the temperature to 200 before it started to slowly fall. 

Eek! I've invited friends over for a bbq tomorrow and am now worried it's going to go horribly wrong. 

It's only eight people and they'll be arriving at about 3pm.

I'd be grateful for any advice on what would be the best thing to cook. I'd originally thought some beef, chicken and ribs. But I'm not sure if I might be over extending myself for a first cook? 

Oh yes, I also need to do some fish as the other half does not eat meat. 

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome to the board! Look up your smoker online and study the methods other people use for keeping the right temperature.

You will love smoking your own fish, at a fraction of store prices.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome to the SMF Family. You are biting off more than a newbie may be able to handle. 4 different meats requires some major experience at timing and temp control. You have not even figured out how to get the temp you want on your new smoker. Are you talking 200°F or C??? 200F is a bit to cool for most meats. At a min you need 225-250°F for the Pork and Beef, the Chicken is happier at 325°F. The Fish can be smoked at these temps but goes much faster than the other meats. I suggest picking One meat and have the Mrs.' make the fish the way she likes in the kitchen. That smoker should have no issue making any temp you desire, especially if you leave the water pan dry. Leave the top vent wide open and then control the temp with the bottom vents. More air = higher temps. Chicken Leg Quarters are cheap and at the 325°F temp are done in about 2 hours. All you need is a flavorful Rub and make some heat and smoke to cook and flavor them. Brining the bird adds moisture, flavor and tenderizes the meat, highly recommended. To get going smoking, you simply dump a load of lit charcoal on top of a couple of Kilos of unlit charcoal mixed with 4-5 6cm X 6cm chunks of smoke wood. If Wood Chip are all you can get, soak a half Kilo in water overnight, drain well and mix with the  charcoal. Use no water in the pan but cover it with foil for easy clean up and open the vents wide open. The temp should come up quickly. When the smoker temp is between 325 and 350°F and you are smelling smoke, add the Chicken and shut the bottom vents down to 1/4 open and watch your temps, opening or closing the bottom vents as needed. looking  Smoke for 1.5 hours and start testing for an Internal Temperature (IT), in the thickest part of the thigh, of around 180°F for the legs to be fully cooked. If you don't have an Instant Read Thermometer, look for the juices to run clear and at 180F the meat should start to pull off the bone with a twist of a fork. Keep smoking if needed. Serve the Legs with some BBQ Sauce and an assortment of side dishes.

Ribs are another easy option taking about 6 hours at 225°F. But it is critical you control your temps and to get 6 hours of heat, this will require you understand how to build a proper fire. You will need to follow the Minnion Method of fire building to get this done. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/85924/the-minion-method-explained-w-tutorial 

My last concern is what wood flavor you are planning? Few folks in the UK are used to the intense smokiness of American BBQ and may find your hard work too overpowering. I suggest some Fruit Wood, Apple should not be hard to find. Oak is another mild wood. Below are some recipes to get you started. Good luck...JJ

*Juicy Smoke-tastic Chicken and Turkey*

Here is a Brine and Rub that is a Favorite with members of my Family. I like Apple and/or Hickory with Chicken or Turkey. We determine doneness by measuring the Internal Temp (IT) in the thickest part of the Breast and Thigh, 165* and 175-180*F respectively. For a One Step Smoke with Crispy Skin the birds have to be smoked at a temp of 300-325°F. You can figure about 2 hours or less to get done.

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight for up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry. Or if time is short, place the bird in front of a Fan for no more than 1 hour.This will give a crispier skin when Smoking or Roasting...

*Bubba Chix Rub*

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1 teaspoon if less heat is desired. Add 1T Kosher Salt if the bird is not Brined.

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

A sweet BBQ Sauce great on anything!

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.

Just in case...

*Smoked Ribs as easy as 3-2-1*

A full rack of Spare Ribs will take about 6 hours at 225*F...The 3-2-1 smoked rib recipe is a good way to smoke ribs and tends to turn out perfect ribs every time whether you are using the meatier Full rack spare rib or the Saint Louis cut. Baby Back ribs use a 2-2-1 method. The ribs are smoked at 225 - 250 degrees for best results...
The 3 stands for the 3 hours that you initially smoke the ribs with nothing but your favorite rub on them and some smoke with your favorite hardwood such as hickory, apple, pecan, etc. After the 3 hours you remove the ribs and quickly double wrap them in heavy duty foil.. just before you seal them up add some Foiling Juice or Apple Juice and close the foil leaving some room around the ribs for the steam to be able to flow around the meat and the juice to braise the meat which Flavors/Tenderizes it.

The ribs cook in the smoker wrapped for 2 hours undisturbed. There is no need for Smoke at this point... After 2 hours remove the ribs from the smoker, unwrap, saving any juices in the foil, and place back into the smoker for the final 1 hour, with smoke if you wish.This firms them up, creates a nice Bark and finishes the cooking process. You can add a glaze or sauce at this point if you like. The meat will be pretty close to fall off the bone and be extremely juicy, tender and flavorful...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...


----------



## resurrected (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome and many thanks for that reply Chef Jimmy.

I thought I was being a little over ambitious when I started reading more into smoking :grilling_smilie.

The temperature I mentioned was 200F.

I think I'm going to go with some beef ribs and some chicken legs or thighs.

Then do the missus salmon on the kettle bbq over direct heat.

You definitely recommend using a dry bowl? I only ask as the booklet that came with the smoker says to fill with hot water.

This is the smoker being compared with a WSM.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2015)

The dry bowl is more specific to getting the high temp for Chicken. Water requires a lot of fuel and cools the smoker temp frequently causing temps to hold in the low 200's unless you build a monster fire. Do some reading and see what members are doing to get the desired temps. The 3-2-1 method will work for Beef Side Ribs but Beef Short Ribs usually require longer cook times to get tender. You can also smoke Chicken at 225-250F but will require pulling it 10° early of the final IT and finishing on a grill to crisp the skin and finish the cook. Salmon is great smoked but I think you are making a good move saving that for another day. Check out Bearcarver's Step-by-Step for his awesome Hot Smoked Salmon...JJ

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview


----------



## resurrected (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, I've bought the chicken thighs and legs but could not get ribs anywhere!

So I've bought a 3lb pork shoulder joint and thought I'd give that a shot as I didn't just want to serve up chicken.

This could all go great or be a disaster :yahoo. The experiment will start tomorrow.....


----------



## the black spot (Jun 7, 2015)

Give your self time for the cook.
My last pork shoulder took 14 hours to get up to temperatures... And that's not unusual! You can shorten that time by wrapping it in foil (a Texas crutch) after the first 4 hours on the smoker as it will have picked up flavour by then, but I've as yet to try that method, I just let them take their time. I take my pork butt off when the IT is about 195f, then foil and rested it for half hour. Purrrfect pulled pork!


----------



## wade (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Resurrected - Welcome to the forum. Where in the UK are you from?

The simple answer to your question is yes - I think you have been a little ambitious for your first smoke on the ProQ. It is a fine smoker and will do you well, however you do need to spend some time learning about its temperature control. With low-and-slow (or any cooking really) the temperature is critical. You need to get to understand your smoker and learn how to manage its temperature effectively. Also, as JJ has mentioned above you need to be getting the smoker temperature a little higher than you are - 225-235 F (around 110 C). To help with this i would suggest the following:

Get yourself a good digital thermometer that gives you both the smoker and meat temperature at the same time. A Maverick ET-732 or 733 will be ideal.
Use good quality briquettes that will burn long and hot. Either Heat Beads or Weber Premium briquettes. You can add the flavour by using lumps of wood on the briquettes or by using pellets.
Use sand in your water tray. This will act as a heat buffer and will help to avoid temperature spikes.
Look up on here about using the minion method for burning your charcoal/briquettes
The important thing to remember is that you *do not cook by time* as each cut of meat will smoke at different rates. If you are doing your pulled pork today then just make sure it gets up to 195 F (90 C) and be sure to wrap it in foil and leave it to rest for about an hour before pulling.

I am sure others will also respond but for the next smoke you may like to try something a little less ambitious. Ribs are a lot more forgiving.

It will not take you long to master the temperature control (maybe 2 or 3 runs) but it is something that you will need to do.

Wade


----------



## resurrected (Jun 7, 2015)

Well, for a first attempt at very short notice I was pretty happy. It was hard work and a long day prepping and cooking but well worth it.













Chicken rubbed.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jun 8, 2015


















Moist pork.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jun 8, 2015


















Out of the smoker.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jun 8, 2015


















Pork Shoulder with rub.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jun 8, 2015


















Pulled pork.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jun 8, 2015


















Smoked chicken.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Jun 8, 2015


----------



## markuk (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi there

Welcome to the group

Haven't read all your posts in detail but this is a really easy way of getting results for Pulled Pork using smoker and a Slow Cooker

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/163420/pulled-pork-slow-cooker-and-smoker-combo

Works for me !

Hope that helps


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

I am glad it worked out well. It certainly looks tasty


----------



## resurrected (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Wade, I never expected it to work out as well as it did.:sausage:


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice looking food for your first Smoke and the pressure you put yourself under so much pressure!!!

Trying to give you Points, but not managed it yet???

:points:

Smokin Monkey


----------



## resurrected (Jun 9, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Nice looking food for your first Smoke and the pressure you put yourself under so much pressure!!!
> 
> Trying to give you Points, but not managed it yet???
> 
> ...



Thanks very much.

I never realised how different (difficult) smoking was compared to a straight forward direct flame bbq. That's where the pressure came from :wife:. I did research on what smoker to buy but not on the technique of using one. DOH!

So, having read a few things above I'm just a little confused and I think it's going to help on my journey if I ask a few things.

Is it best not to use water in the Proq? Answers above say bowl empty and another says put in sand. 

Wade says to use briquettes or heat beads? Never heard of heat beads. Also most places I've been reading recommend to use lump charcoal and not briquettes, as they can have nasty stuff in. Can you see where my confusion is coming from......

Oh and Wade you asked where I'm from. I live just outside of Lichfield, Staffordshire.

Paul.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 9, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> I never realised how different (difficult) smoking was compared to a straight forward direct flame bbq. That's where the pressure came from :wife:. I did research on what smoker to buy but not on the technique of using one. DOH!
> 
> ...



Hi Paul, ask a question and you will get several different answers, it all personal preference.

I have only recently starting using a Kamado Egg, which uses Charcoal or equivalent.

Do not use Brickets or easy light charcoal. I have used Heat Beads, Wade and Danny swear by them, I could not get on with them, you can get them from The Range. Lump Charcoal for me.

Water Pan? I used one once but now use it with sand in, it retains the heat, but water adds moisture. See what I mean about personal preference.

Lichfield, just down the road from me, I am at A38 and M1 Junction 28 Sutton In Ashfield.

Steve


----------



## resurrected (Jun 9, 2015)

I used this stuff from Homebase http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/garden/bbq-fuel-and-accessories/lump-wood---8kg-917980

I fired the smoker up at about 10:30 am and it ran until about 10pm and I added to the basket two or three times to raise the temperature after it had dropped a little. My first thoughts after this was how can people keep temperature high overnight. As I've read about people starting a smoke before going to bed! 

I'd guess Sutton in Ashfield is about an hour or so away. I keep meaning to get across to Nottingham for a pub crawl (good beer is a vice :Beer:).


----------



## wade (Jun 10, 2015)

Ahhh Grasshopper - I can show you the path but I can not walk it for you.

Whilst some amongst us seek instant fulfillment, others have leaned the value of patience.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 10, 2015)

Wade said:


> Ahhh Grasshopper - I can show you the path but I can not walk it for you.
> 
> Whilst some amongst us seek instant fulfillment, others have leaned the value of patience.



Thank you for those wise words O Great One!  :77:


----------



## resurrected (Jun 10, 2015)

Wade said:


> Ahhh Grasshopper - I can show you the path but I can not walk it for you.
> 
> Whilst some amongst us seek instant fulfillment, others have leaned the value of patience.



However, they still have to learn the value of spelling :yahoo:


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 10, 2015)

Spelling???  Do we have an educator here??  An educator who needs educating??  No surprise there then.  As in a teacher?  "He who can DOES.  He who can not do, teaches".  Have eaten Wade's food.  Don't really care how he spells it.  It is GOOD!.

Danny


----------



## wade (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh the wonders of Autocomplete LOL


----------



## resurrected (Jun 11, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Spelling???  Do we have an educator here??  An educator who needs educating??  No surprise there then.  As in a teacher?  "He who can DOES.  He who can not do, teaches".  Have eaten Wade's food.  Don't really care how he spells it.  It is GOOD!.
> Danny



It was a joke.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm sorry.  I guess I am getting grumpy in my old age.  Also a bad day at work.  Still, not an excuse for bad behaviour.  I normally get tha joke.  In fact it is usually ME taking tha piss.  *I WAS WRONG!*   I do apologise Sir.

Danny


----------



## resurrected (Jun 11, 2015)

Danny, 

There is no need to apologise. No offence was taken at all.

I just thought you'd misunderstood. I'm also one of those grumpy old men so you're in good company :biggrin:


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you for letting my bad behaviour off so gently.  Far as I am concerned, done and over.  Bring your self to the smoking weekend!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> I never realised how different (difficult) smoking was compared to a straight forward direct flame bbq. That's where the pressure came from
> 
> ...


Water eats fuel like crazy and holds the temp down. Not a big deal for low and slow but for higher temps, with water you will be feeding fuel by the Kilo. Sand helps keep the temp level and speeds recovery after opening the door to do whatever to the meat. As far as maintaining the fire for long overnight cooks, " how " you build the fire matters. Look at the Minion Method. Since low temps are used in for the cook a small fire is used to light the rest of the charcoal over a long time...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/85924/the-minion-method-explained-w-tutorial


----------



## resurrected (Jun 16, 2015)

Is there any reference on the forum of the names in the UK for meat cuts and the US equivalent?

The local butcher to me has said he can get flat ribs in. However I have no idea if these are the equivalent of short ribs or back ribs.

The same with other cuts mentioned in the smoking recipe book I have.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Is there any reference on the forum of the names in the UK for meat cuts and the US equivalent?
> 
> The local butcher to me has said he can get flat ribs in. However I have no idea if these are the equivalent of short ribs or back ribs.
> 
> The same with other cuts mentioned in the smoking recipe book I have.


These may help. Has nice pictures of British and American meat cuts for comparison. The second link is the UK Meat Purchasing Guide. Give the Butcher the cut number you are looking for...JJ

http://separatedbyacommonlanguage.blogspot.com/2009/12/buying-meat.html

http://www.eblextrade.co.uk/books/m...ts/common/downloads/meat-purchasing-guide.pdf   See page 28 for Beef Rib styles.


----------



## the black spot (Jun 17, 2015)

My butcher does beef short ribs for me, so some things are the same but I know what you mean there are a lot of different terms.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello.  JJ I wanna come give you a *BIG OLE SLOPPPY WET KISS!!*  I have been searching for such a guide for YEARS!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Not all local butchers know what I am talking about.  I have a GREAT local butcher who even makes sausage for me to my recipe.  BUT!  Ask for a chuck roast, a 7 bone roast, short ribs and he has no clue.  Even a Butt is out of the question but that is just a shoulder blade joint of a forequarter.








   Thanks Buddy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2015)

Glad to help you out Danny. Even in the US the grocery butchers will label the same standard cuts with local names. But all the store butchers, restaurant Chefs and any other professional meat buyers go by the North American Meat Purveyors, Meat Purchasing Guide. Give the Butcher a NAMP number for a cut and we are all talking the same language...JJ


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 18, 2015)

But JJ.  My feelings are hurt here.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You mean you don't want a big ole sloppy wet kiss??  Is it cause I'm ugly?  If you have a BUNCH of beers, turn the lights off and close your eyes; I ain't that bad!  I won't tell anyone! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Be careful! don't lose your composure, being a Mod. and all.  I have tears laughing so hard!!!  I just HAD to go there!  






Thanks again Chef!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2015)

Danny, If I responded, then EVERYBODY would know...My next trip to the UK wouldn't be...Special. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....JJ


----------

